# Man Up



## BCPerry (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome time at Man Up last night at Eagles Landing! If  any of you guys aren't busy next Wednesday, you should come. We meet around 7.  Ask Formula1, he'll tell ya!


----------



## RackFeatherandFin (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey There BC!

Is that in McDonough?

What's it all about?


----------



## formula1 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re:*

It's all about men taking responsibility for their walk in Christ and have fellow brothers to share relationship with and hold each other accountable.  We study the Word, learn scripture, study a few good Christian books, and pray for the lost.  If you desire to be a man fully alive in Christ, come on out!

In other words, as BCPerry has already said, We 'Man Up'!

I Cor 16
13 Be watchful, stand firm in the faith, act like men, be strong. 14 Let all that you do be done in love.


----------



## ronpasley (Mar 26, 2011)

AMEN to the men that MAN UP

Keep it brothers are King is coming


----------



## BCPerry (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry I haven't responded before now. Been really busy at work. Anyway, Formula1 stated it all. Anyone interested should come out and see us. Man Up!


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.eagleslanding.org/ministries/men/


----------



## formula1 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re:*

Glad you found us Gordon!


----------



## BCPerry (Apr 4, 2011)

Eddie,

Thanks for becoming my brother in Christ and someone I can feel at ease with.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 4, 2011)

BCPerry said:


> Eddie,
> 
> Thanks for becoming my brother in Christ and someone I can feel at ease with.



Anytime! Keep the faith and Man Up!


----------

